# Tour Stage 18: 222.5k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Valverde wins after ditching the break. That's all I know about today's stage.

Stage 18 is 222.5k of rolling terrain. There are 4 rated climbs, but I am not sure if they would be enough to dethrone Voeckler.

This is the last road stage of the Vino's Tour career. Yes, I know they will be physiaclly on the road Saturday and Sunday, but there is no way Vino can win either the ITT or the circuit in Paris. So, for (hopefully) the last time, I will say Alexander Vinokourov and his father's vodka-infused blood will win!


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Sagan. His kind of stage.

Unless SKY leads out Cav....from a long way out.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

weltyed said:


> Valverde wins after ditching the break. That's all I know about today's stage.
> 
> Stage 18 is 222.5k of rolling terrain. There are 4 rated climbs, but I am not sure if they would be enough to dethrone Voeckler.
> 
> ...


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

> Eurosport guys say Voekler is safe in polka dots -- not enough points to overcome his 11 point lead.
> 
> I'd like to see a classics rider win. I think there is 8k in climbing over crappy roads (Reve Tour girls scouting info). Chavanel is cooked, I expect. I was hoping he could do something. Gilbert has had some flashes and is coming into form. Sagan, Griepel, and Cav are looking toward Sunday so their teams may let a break go.
> 
> I expect that Sky is going to be keen on having Cav win in Paris so after sipping campaign in the countryside, Wiggins and crew will drive the pace on the Champs.


Chavanel abandoned a couple days ago, so yes, I would say he is cooked.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Thibaut Pinot looked still to be strong on the last climb in Stage 17 and, at 11:46 behind, Sky will let him go.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

wtfbbq said:


> Eurosport guys say Voekler is safe in polka dots -- not enough points to overcome his 11 point lead.


I say Voeckler will be in the competition for that initial cat 3 climb to show why he deserves the polka dot jersey and then will drift back to the peloton. A great tour for Tommy V.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Sagan will eat this one up for lunch. Greipel suffered and will feel the pains of the last few days, and Cav will be lucky to get a lead out in Paris, but not here. Who else is left?


----------



## OhSnap (Jun 21, 2012)

I say Europcar send Rolland to get all the points he can (or keep others away) and Voeckler watches Kessiakoff and does whatever it takes to win the poka.

Sagan goes away early and wins in a group of about 5-6.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Zombie Pantani has this one in the bag.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Sagan. Just the ticket for the kid, and admit it, you want to see his next victory salute.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

OK, my fantasy winner would be Big George. It's his last chance.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

OhSnap said:


> I say Europcar send Rolland to get all the points he can (or keep others away) and Voeckler watches Kessiakoff and does whatever it takes to win the poka.
> 
> Sagan goes away early and wins in a group of about 5-6.


There aren't enough KOM points for anyone to overtake Voekler. Tommy V can sit back and enjoy the ride today.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

erj549 said:


> OK, my fantasy winner would be Big George. It's his last chance.


i think are gonna let him lead the parade lap into paris. i just hope he rides that sweet custom painted rig...

and he steals a leadout from garmin again....


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I would not have wanted to be that dog owner.


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

My money would be on Sagan...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

"Resplendent, like some measle infected dalmatian Thomas Voeckler...", Harmon knows poetry.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Didn't catch that on air yesterday...Cav taken out yesterday by a nutter running alongside with a flag.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> I would not have wanted to be that dog owner.


Not sure why you would bring a big ass dog to a race if you can't control it.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Marc said:


> I would not have wanted to be that dog owner.


I understand the heat of the moment & all that jazz...but Philippe Gilbert going after the owners (I assume) with that little girl? Come on man!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> I understand the heat of the moment & all that jazz...but Philippe Gilbert going after the owners (I assume) with that little girl? Come on man!


I haven't seen any footage of it...none of the web streams had started when that happened.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

They just showed some more a few minutes ago on the live coverage. He was walking briskly toward a man and woman, with a small child . Looked like he was yelling at them, then a few people took Gilbert by the arm & redirected him. I'm sure there will be more later, and it happened very quickly.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

****. Voekler is wearing the retarded polka dot shorts.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cav takes it!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wiggo in leadout position!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cav really smoked all the sprinters  !


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

OMG Cav!!


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

cda 455 said:


> Cav takes it!


Wow, what acceleration, he 'sploded.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

that was an awesome sprint


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Jesus Christ, Cavendish blistered that sprint.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

he left Sanchez just shaking his head... just an amazing acceleration... wow.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Snakebit said:


> Wow, what acceleration, he 'sploded.


I guess we'll see Cav in gold for the next four years?


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow! What a burst of speed by Cavendish!


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

That was incredible... animalistic. No one else had a chance.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

That was a hell of a chase by the yellow jersey


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> he left Sanchez just shaking his head... just an amazing acceleration... wow.


:lol: Sanchez-"Where the heck did he come from?!!"


Saw it live 'head on'. Wow, got to see him come around Sanchez and Roche.

_Then,_ they showed the overhead sprint replay, it looked like he turned on the nitrous  ! Crazy!!



Also, more respect for Wiggo: He committed to Cav's sprint request. Good for Wiggo :thumbsup: !


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I sure wasn't expecting one of the more memorable moments of the tour to come on this stage, but wow. Super leadout from Wiggo and Boasan Hagen, and then Cav in a gear only he could reach. Fired out of the proverbial cannon.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Wiggo on the leadout train for Cav was nice to see, and also the congratulations after the win


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

spookyload said:


> ****. Voekler is wearing the retarded polka dot shorts.


yeah, I was rather proud of him for rocking just the jersey. alas.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Freakin' A, Cav!

I can't even imagine how you can generate that kind of acceleration. Kudos for Wiggo and Boss Hog for giving him the best setup you could ask for.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Cav goes ballistic!

Any day Cavendish wins a stage is a good day in my book!


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> I guess we'll see Cav in gold for the next four years?


Hardly. The guy in it this year made his biggest headline of the Tour as a domestique today.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

mtnroadie said:


> ...
> 
> Any day Cavendish wins a stage is a good day in my book!


+1 :thumbsup:

that is 22 days and counting ... so far ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aucBBNgDEE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

juno said:


> Sagan. His kind of stage.
> 
> *Unless SKY leads out Cav....from a long way out.*



Nice call.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Well that was a plan that came together.....


.......

And to think I'd get through one (1) TdF without hearing "_The missile has launched again. Mark Cavendish, can anybody stop this man."_

I'm turning the sound off for the Champs.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there any word on what caused the crash that took out Gilbert? He looked pretty upset and confrontational towards some spectators with a dog.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> Is there any word on what caused the crash that took out Gilbert? He looked pretty upset and confrontational towards some spectators with a dog.


That's what I was getting at earlier. The camera shot from behind him, you can see a man, woman, and a small child as the focus of his fury. Sure, it probably was their dog that caused the crash, I didn't see that part. 

I'm not a very good role model...I'd have taken Gilbert down a peg or two

* There were several camera angles. Seem to recall about 3 at ground level, most of them panning to see the dog. If anyone runs across a link to the camera behind Gilbert, please share


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*hmmmm*

that just solidified Cav's status to whom is the fastest period!

Greipel and Sagan, and everone else just got blasted.

It will happen again once more.

Even in slow motion he was almost a blur....unreal speed!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol:

Love the Wiggo quote:



> Best post-race quote was from his leadout man Bradley Wiggins:* 'He left them for dead, didn't he?'*


.
2012 tour-de-france photos stage-18


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

EuroSVT said:


> That's what I was getting at earlier. The camera shot from behind him, you can see a man, woman, and a small child as the focus of his fury. Sure, it probably was their dog that caused the crash, I didn't see that part.
> 
> I'm not a very good role model...I'd have taken Gilbert down a peg or two
> 
> * *There were several camera angles. Seem to recall about 3 at ground level, most of them panning to see the dog. If anyone runs across a link to the camera behind Gilbert, please share*



See if this link works:

Gilbert confronts fan after dog causes crash (2012/tour-de-france)


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

EuroSVT said:


> I'm not a very good role model...I'd have taken Gilbert down a peg or two


I just watched the clip and I see what you mean and I totally agree.


Oh, I would have stepped in front of family and confronted little Miss Priss Belgian. 

You don't act that way in front of a 7 or 8 Y.O.  . She clearly looked scared.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

> I planned to go at 400 or 350 metres anyway today, but finally I went from just a bit further out. That increased my margin and it may have looked a bit more impressive - maybe it was.


Cavendish Gets His 22nd Tour De France Victory | Cyclingnews.com

I love Cav's recounting of the race. Yeaah, the video shows it was more like 300m, but that was still a big fish you caught.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know what to think.

No, that isn't the way to behave in front of a child but I'm not always convinced that the riders are completely present in those sorts of situations. There is so much adrenaline and fatigue that they can't always think clearly and may not be completely conscious of their environment. I'm not saying that they shouldn't be held responsible for what they say and do in those situations by any means but I'm not going to hate on Gilbert yet. It really makes me fume when riders are crashed by irresponsible spectators and their pets.


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

Cavendish definitely reaffirmed his nick-name today. 


Dogs cause too many crashes: 

Tour De France 2010 – Dog walks across the riders causing a crash on Vimeo

Tour de france Dog accident - Video


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for the link CDA, that was it. Will hit you up with some Rep...soon as I spread it around some more, lol.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

EuroSVT said:


> Thank you for the link CDA, that was it. Will hit you up with some Rep...soon as I spread it around some more, lol.


No prob!


Did you see the expression on that little girls' face  ?!

And her body language?



I wonder if BMC will attempt to make amends with that family as a result of Gilbert scaring them like that?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

In the grand scheme of things, perhaps it's not a big deal and I'm off on this. As a father, and someone that understands that children often don't understand the full nature of what's going on, I do dislike his actions in this.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So what if Gilbert gets hurt worse? Just because he jumped up and is angry, makes him a bad boy. What if he can't get up? If you watch the video again, the dog wasn't even on a leash. You see them connect it to the dog right before Gilbert comes over. Take responsibility for what you have done. BMC do something about it? Please. Send them a bill for the $10,000 broken bike they caused is all BMC should do.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

spookyload said:


> So what if Gilbert gets hurt worse? Just because he jumped up and is angry, makes him a bad boy. What if he can't get up? If you watch the video again, the dog wasn't even on a leash. You see them connect it to the dog right before Gilbert comes over. Take responsibility for what you have done. BMC do something about it? Please. Send them a bill for the $10,000 broken bike they caused is all BMC should do.



Valid points. All valid.

*But so what  ???
* 

Does that give a grown man the right to act in a violent/hostile way in the presence of a *child*, especially if said grown man is coming _straight toward_ said *child*/parents/dog in an aggressive/hostile manner???

The answer is _NO_!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

With all the adrenaline pumping through the riders in any case, the physical and nervous exhaustion of a3-week Tour, plus the shock of being in a crash, all bets are off. Expecting him to dust himself down, go and give the dog a pat, give the girl a bunch of flowers,... yeah right. All of us who've nearly been knocked off (or actually knocked off) our bikes know the red mist that can descend as a result even of a near-miss. Plus, having a dog off its leash at the Tour is moronic.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

cda 455 said:


> Valid points. All valid.
> 
> *But so what  ???
> *
> ...


What a joke. I'd like to see how you or most people would react in a similar situation. If I could still walk after being crashed out at 35 mph by a loose dog I guarantee I would be giving the owner a piece of my mind if not more. What if he broke his collarbone or worse all because some idiot couldn't simply keep their (LARGE) dog on a leash for the five minutes it takes for the peloton to pass through during the biggest bike race in the world? It's not like Gilbert went over and stomped the guy anyway.

I think it's useful for kids to see the results of their parent's mistakes even it is confusing at the time. The dog owner's irresponsibility endangered people's lives. If it's not OK to confront someone for that I don't know what is. They can explain the ramifications of their stupidity to their children after the fact and breath a sigh of relief that no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't seen the footage of the dog going into the road to begin with. Think that when coverage started on NBC, it had already happened. They showed people chasing the dog on the other side of the street, after it happened, but wasn't there mention of it slipping its collar?

I understand being ticked off, I got that. I've never raced a TdF stage either, but have certainly been in equally stressful situations, and know that there are times when you need to suck it up.

I'm actually a big fan of PG and BMC, so it's not a dig on him / them, just not cool with an action. It likely took all the teddie bears & gelato in France to calm that kid down.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

slimjw said:


> What a joke. I'd like to see how you or most people would react in a similar situation. If I could still walk after being crashed out at 35 mph by a loose dog I guarantee I would be giving the owner a piece of my mind if not more. What if he broke his collarbone or worse all because some idiot couldn't simply keep their (LARGE) dog on a leash for the five minutes it takes for the peloton to pass through during the biggest bike race in the world? It's not like Gilbert went over and stomped the guy anyway.
> 
> I think it's useful for kids to see the results of their parent's mistakes even it is confusing at the time. The dogs owner's irresponsibility endangered people's lives. If it's not OK to confront someone for that I don't know what is. They can explain the ramifications of their stupidity to their children after the fact and breath a sigh of relief that no one was seriously hurt.


You know more than I do, saw more than I saw...please include a link showing the dog was unleashed, because I missed that entirely.

Still, doesn't give PG a pass on this


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

EuroSVT said:


> You know more than I do, saw more than I saw...please include a link showing the dog was unleashed, because I missed that entirely.
> 
> Still, doesn't give PG a pass on this


Check out the video replay posted in the second page of this thread. In the overhead shot you'll see the black shaggy-haired dog on the left side of the screen, definitely unaccompanied. The ground-level replay that follows shows a bystander stopping the dog and the man eventually confronted by PG arriving with collar in hand. Finally, you'll notice that when PG speaks to the family the collar is still in the man's hand.

I'm on Gilbert's side in this. It's unfortunate the little girl saw her daddy being spoken to in a harsh way, but the man had definitely messed up in a big way. Presuming PG didn't use profanity, it looked like a brief, direct conversation that was fully warranted in the circumstances. 

Sometimes life's lessons are learned hard.

JSR


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> In the grand scheme of things, perhaps it's not a big deal and I'm off on this. As a father, and someone that understands that children often don't understand the full nature of what's going on, I do dislike his actions in this.


I don't the father/family was in the wrong. Sorry the little girl had to see her father spoken too in a harsh way but maybe we should be more concerned about the lesson she was learning about personal responsbility regarding the management of the family pet from her father.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I watched that vid several times. It really looks like the gent in the purple shirt is attaching a collar rather than a leash. What I would like to know point blank was: was the dog completely off a leash, or did it slip a collar? There's a huge difference with that, as well as supporting an argument.

I've said it way too many times to count today, but we have to keep in mind that most of the people roadside at TdF are probably not cyclist, and don't *get* the every single detail that we do. 

And the dog / bear itself isn't my bone of contention: it's acting in what I consider (opinion) an inappropriate manner at or near a child.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> I'm actually a big fan of PG and BMC, so it's not a dig on him / them, just not cool with an action. It likely took all the teddie bears & gelato in France to calm that kid down.


Wow that's some first world problems right there this is on the family for not containing their pet and allowing it into the road, any "trama" the child experienced was a direct result from what her parents did.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

I give PG a pass on this event. I have been in lots of situations where there are signs stating that dogs must be on leashes. People don't do it and their dogs create lots of nuisance situations by charging other dogs (on leash) and chasing runners/bikers. I don't blame the dog, I blame the idiots who would have an unleashed dog at this kind of event. 

I like the idea of BMC billing the guy for a replacement bike and PG's medical bill.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

If Phil didn't say something he would've been in the wrong. Letting the parents know in front of their child that their foolish irresponsibility with their dog is potentially fatal will certainly guarantee that when that child is older she won't have her dog at a bike race without a leash. Phil was addressing the parents after all, and kids need to know that their parents do moronic things sometimes. At least now she knows that fans can cause accidents. Even if the dog got out of his collar, it's still the owner's responsibility to make sure the dog is secure.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been a dog owner most of my life and there is no excuse for that. None. If you can't or won't keep your dog under control you have no business taking it out in public. And at an event like this, with hordes of screaming people and packs of bikes flying by? They must have rocks in their heads.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't get all the focus on the dad here. Why aren't we questioning the real perpetrator - the dog. Gets excited and wants to run along with the peloton and then causes mayhem? And THEN, to top it all off, he hides behind a young girl. Look at its face in that photo, coward. 

If we dont stop this nutter now next it'll be stretching its leash across the road to catch riders and putting its spiked dog biscuits in the Schlecks' feed bags.

Despicable


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Let's be objective for a second: where is the pre crash footage?

My post, had little to nothing to do with the dog. I'm looking at PG's reaction. Regardless of what site I happen to be on, it's always about the dog. Show me the footage of an owner *wanting* his family dog to get clicked at 30 Mph

Cycling already exist free of fan interference, it's called Track


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> Valid points. All valid.
> 
> *But so what  ???
> *
> ...


He certainly wasn't violent. He wasn't hostile even. 
But the owner of the dog should have known better than let the unleashed dog run onto the road. 
Someone should have said something. I am glad Gilbert did.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

EuroSVT said:


> Let's be objective for a second: where is the pre crash footage?
> 
> My post, had little to nothing to do with the dog. I'm looking at PG's reaction. Regardless of what site I happen to be on, it's always about the dog. Show me the footage of an owner *wanting* his family dog to get clicked at 30 Mph
> 
> Cycling already exist free of fan interference, it's called Track


are you serious?! 
Nobody *wants* bad things to happen but more often than not people behave negligently or carelessly *allowing* bad things to happen. And negligence does not excuse them from any responsibility. 

By extending your logic, cars hitting bikes due to drivers not paying attention, texting, not looking etc. are Ok, because most drivers surely did not *want* to hit, maim or kill cyclists, it's just sorta happens, besides if cyclists want no interactions with cars, they should ride on the Track!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm quite serious. Show me the negligence & I'll be the first to appologize. Tour De France...for the people, by the people. 

Show me that childs negligence. If the script were flipped, and it was PG out to catch a glimpse of somehting cool going on in his town with his child, and his dog happened to slip its collar...I doubt he would just take the abuse.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The dog off his leash is the negligence, period. Slipped his collar is no excuse--if your dog might slip his collar, you don't put him in an exciting, dangerous position. This is the owner's fault 100%, and I hope PG made that crystal clear. 

What if the girl chases the dog into the road in front of the peloton? You think her dad's wounded pride matters then?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Ya know I get that Gilbert was pissed and he had a right to be....but I wish he and his colleagues would go after the drunk moronic runners who intentionally disturb the race with as much verve as he went after a little girl and her parents who did it by accident.

I get the dog should have been leashed but they didnt leave him Unleashed to cause trouble. Not so with runners.

I hate runners.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Fireform said:


> The dog off his leash is the negligence, period. Slipped his collar is no excuse--if your dog might slip his collar, you don't put him in an exciting, dangerous position. This is the owner's fault 100%, and I hope PG made that crystal clear.
> 
> What if the girl chases the dog into the road in front of the peloton? You think her dad's wounded pride matters then?


What if I told you that my post has *nothing* to do with the dog? It's on page 1 btw


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

EuroSVT said:


> I'm quite serious. Show me the negligence & I'll be the first to appologize. Tour De France...for the people, by the people.
> 
> Show me that childs negligence. If the script were flipped, and it was PG out to catch a glimpse of somehting cool going on in his town with his child, and his dog happened to slip its collar...I doubt he would just take the abuse.


not a child's fault. it's her parents fault.
They go to see a bike race with more than hundred cyclists, cars etc. going at 30 mph.
They decide it's a good idea to bring a dog.
They then allow it to go off leash, causing a huge crash with many riders going down and getting injured.
The dog owners are negligent and liable. I own a dog and I would be responsible if I allowed something like this happen. Dog ownership comes with responsibilities. I hope they (and their daughter) learned a lesson. It could have been worse.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

55x11 said:


> not a child's fault. it's her parents fault.
> They go to see a bike race with more than hundred cyclists, cars etc. going at 30 mph.
> They decide it's a good idea to bring a dog.
> They then allow it to go off leash, causing a huge crash with many riders going down and getting injured.
> The dog owners are negligent and liable. I own a dog and I would be responsible if I allowed something like this happen. Dog ownership comes with responsibilities. I hope they (and their daughter) learned a lesson. It could have been worse.


I agree

That being said.....

If I were Gilbert.....I'd probably have done the same he did......

But after I cooled off, I would be embarrassed. 

Len


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

RkFast said:


> Ya know I get that Gilbert was pissed and he had a right to be....but I wish he and his colleagues would go after the drunk moronic runners who intentionally disturb the race with as much verve as he went after a little girl and her parents who did it by accident.
> 
> I get the dog should have been leashed but they didnt leave him Unleashed to cause trouble. Not so with runners.
> 
> I hate runners.


I don't think runners don't think they "intentionally" disrupt the race. They probably think they are "celebrating" the race and not doing anything wrong.
They are not trying to intentionally take out riders any more than the dog owners try to take out riders by unleashing the dog.

Running is stupid, annoying and dangerous, and can easily cause a crash.
So is bringing a dog to watch a race and then letting it go off-leash and into the road.

I am not defending runners, just pointing out that both are equally bad. In this case dog owners caused a crash. I am sure if the spectator caused a crash, and Gilbert stopped, he would have had a few words with him too. In fact there are a lot of examples of riders pushing, punching, yelling at, spraying water on runners.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Gilbert's left hand is open, palm up. That is not a violent posture. He gave dear old Dad a good "WTF dude?" and that's about it. 

Considering that dear old Dad and sweet young daughter could've been responsible for career-ending injuries, I think PG gets a pass. 

And, bonus points for making it on global TV so that, maybe, someday, somewhere, some other doofus will not bring his cute dog to the bike race.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

How did PG "go after" a little girl? How was he "violent and aggressive"? He addressed the parents, and was very controlled considering what happened. 

Creakykness is right. I think people standing on the track with a camera is idiotic, and possibly the greatest threat to the peloton.

Isn't the post topic "Tour Stage 18: 222.5k"? This dog incident happened on this stage so it seems to be on topic.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Gilbert's left hand is open, palm up. That is not a violent posture. He gave dear old Dad a good "WTF dude?" and that's about it.
> 
> Considering that dear old Dad and sweet young daughter could've been responsible for career-ending injuries, I think PG gets a pass.
> 
> And, bonus points for making it on global TV so that, maybe, someday, somewhere, some other doofus will not bring his cute dog to the bike race.


Damn straight.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone got an overhead replay of the sprint?


edit: nvm saw it here:
La victoire de Cavendish dans la 18ème étape - Cyclisme - Tour de France - RTBF Vidéo

in slow motion but still. Damn.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Oasisbill said:


> How did PG "go after" a little girl? How was he "violent and aggressive"? He addressed the parents, and was very controlled considering what happened.
> 
> Creakykness is right. I think people standing on the track with a camera is idiotic, and possibly the greatest threat to the peloton.
> 
> Isn't the post topic "Tour Stage 18: 222.5k"? This dog incident happened on this stage so it seems to be on topic.


I think Gilbert's reaction was understandable and I would have done exactly the same.

However, he said himself he wanted to bop him one and only the team manager calmed him down. I'd say that was a little violent...


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> Gilbert's left hand is open, palm up. That is not a violent posture. He gave dear old Dad a good "WTF dude?" and that's about it.
> 
> Considering that dear old Dad and sweet young daughter could've been responsible for career-ending injuries, I think PG gets a pass.
> 
> And, bonus points for making it on global TV so that, maybe, someday, somewhere, some other doofus will not bring his cute dog to the bike race.


+1

Gilbert had every right to voice his anger in the situation.


----------

